# Show-off Those Curly Tail GSD's



## Misfitfly (Jun 29, 2017)

"Macey" always sporting her "Curly Q".


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max has a curly u tail when he is alert 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Jenny720 said:


> Max has a curly u tail when he is alert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Max is a good looking boy...Remi is getting "old" :frown2: He is 4 now. A bit too rotund for me...he is going on a diet. Thankfully, he is showing no signs of joint issues. But he is getting tired a bit too quick for my taste. It is directly related to the temperature out. He can not tolerate warmer temps. By warmer I mean 60 and above. He hates the heat.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

eddie1976E said:


> But he is getting tired a bit too quick for my taste. It is directly related to the temperature out. He can not tolerate warmer temps. By warmer I mean 60 and above. He hates the heat.


Mine HATE the heat too. We just take summers off and wait for the cooler weather to return to become active again.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

eddie1976E said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > Max has a curly u tail when he is alert
> ...


Yeah the years go by fast and sad to see them slow down. Thank you!!! Its seems to be after 4 or so the older dogs get (like us people) it’s easier for them to put on weight and which effects their energy level. We have a sump in the woods with deep sand and a big hill I let them off leash and go crazy running around it gives them a great work out.. Swimming is great keeps them cool. When max gets overheated he likes to find a shady tree to cool off under.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

we call it her "curly" and when she's extra intrigued it gets extra curly lol. Always to the right, never to the left.

Bottom pic is her with a dog from a repeat of her litter and a normal tail lol


----------



## dogbyte (Apr 5, 2002)

This is Gunny 2 months ago. You can't tell too well in this picture, but the end of his tail curls like a piggy tail. It was perfectly straight until his big dog tail hair came in. Adds character...his full sister had a tail thing going on until she was a year old. Don't know exactly what. But I hope his stays like this. He will be 10 months Thursday, so maybe it will.


----------



## Misfitfly (Jun 29, 2017)

mego said:


> we call it her "curly" and when she's extra intrigued it gets extra curly lol. Always to the right, never to the left.
> 
> Bottom pic is her with a dog from a repeat of her litter and a normal tail lol


What? Normal tail. I love the curly tail it's fantastic. It makes me smile and giggle a little bit. Whenever "Macey" is standing next to me with the curly tail I can't help but reach over and hold it like a built-in handle. LOL Thanks for the pics.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Misfitfly said:


> What? Normal tail. I love the curly tail it's fantastic. It makes me smile and giggle a little bit. Whenever "Macey" is standing next to me with the curly tail I can't help but reach over and hold it like a built-in handle. LOL Thanks for the pics.


hehe I meant her sister has a non-curly  hers is always curly lol


----------

